# Wallpaper Seam Help



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just put up some vinyl wallpaper. The wall was prepped properly - no previous wallpaper left on it, primer applied, and sizing applied. 

At first we were overlapping the seams just slightly ~2mm maybe because we were afraid of drying and separating of seams. We then started just butting the seams on advice from others. However, I have one seam that was overlapped that just will not lay down- just slightly raised. I have tried the seam adhesive repair, rolled it, held it for 30 seconds, etc. - nothing. I'm ready to use super glue!!!! I have heard of holding the seam down with painters tape after applying the adhesive but I'm leery. Any advice???


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't been a part of wallpaper since the 80's. Ok, that's not true, I've torn down a houseful recently . . .

But I didn't think you were supposed to overlap the seams? Is that a thing?


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think you are suppose to overlap them either - now that I did it and have asked around :-( 

As I am doing more now I am only butting and yes, it looks much better. However, I am just afraid if the paper dries it may pull apart at the seam...


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

It won't pull apart if you do it correctly....BUT if you do a lot of hard side-to-side brushing to flatten it out and get rid of bubbles etc., you can stretch the paper out when wet....and THEN it will shrink when it dries and leave a gap. Ron


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ron, do you have any advice for getting the seems to lay down on the few that are overlapped?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Have you tried vinyl to vinyl adhesive? Maybe that's what you meant by "seam adhesive", but maybe not. Regular wallpaper paste will not adhere vinyl on top of vinyl, you need "border paste" for that. 

Another way to fix it would be to double cut through the seam and get rid of the overlap all together. Though that can be tricky to do after the paper is already up and dry.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

+1 on what JMays said. Vinyl to vinyl in the little plastic quart containers, it looks a lot like Elmer's glue. You may have to RE-WET the seam to make it more flexible. Apply the adhesive with a small paintbrush. Make sure you wipe off any excess because if you let it dry onto the paper, well, it's near impossible to remove once dry.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

I did buy some Zinsser seam adhesive but I figured out that it must be an old tube because it was very watery and I could feel there was a thicker product in the tube but the two were not mixing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

MsKitty32 said:


> I did buy some Zinsser seam adhesive but I figured out that it must be an old tube because it was very watery and I could feel there was a thicker product in the tube but the two were not mixing.


That product might be good for sticking loose seams back to the wall, but you will need some stuff like is pictured in Gymschu's post to adhere to the top of the wall covering.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Zinsser product I bought did say vinyl-to-vinyl but I will try what Gymschu suggested and be extra careful with it.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I never overlap wallpaper rolls


----------

